# Modifier 25 on E/M Code



## dballard2004 (Oct 9, 2012)

A patient comes into the clinic for a preventative visit and immunizations are administered.  According to the guidelines, in this case you would append modifier 25 to the preventative E/M code.  In this same encounter, the provider also addresses an additional complaint and performs and additional E/M service.  According to the guidelines, in this case, you report the additional E/M with modifier 25.

Here is my question....since immunizations were administered as part of the preventative visit and an addtional problem was addressed requiring an additional E/M code, do you put modifier 25 on both the preventative E/M code for the immunizations and the additional, problem-oriented E/M for the additional complaint?

Thanks.


----------



## hewitt (Oct 9, 2012)

If you do not mind, better to give us the CPTs so we can visualize what you are doing.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 9, 2012)

For example:

99396
99212
90471
90658
90472
90732

Would you add the 25 modifier to both E/M codes (for example):

99396 25
99212 25
90471
90658
90472
90732

or just add the 25 modifier to the problem-oriented E/M code:

9939
99212 25


----------



## hewitt (Oct 9, 2012)

Remember, use of 99212 assumes documentation of a "Significant, separately identifiable evaluation and management service...." ...just add the 25 modifier to the problem-oriented E/M code: 99396, 99212 25. If this fits, you probably should use a diagnosis appropriate to the problem.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

